# help me decide



## Sgt Icehole (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new flasher have it narrowed down to either Marcum LX-7 or LX-9. I've heard there has been some issues in the past with lx9 ' s and was wondering if those issues have been corrected and it is worth the extra 500 dollars or not.


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

to be safe i would go with the 7,but thats just me :beer:


----------



## Booksie1004 (Feb 24, 2015)

if you dont need the camera as well just buy the 7 but in my opinion i would buy a vexilar fl28


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would think that in well over a year he has already bought one . Also been so busy fishing he has only did two post even in that same time period.

 Al


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

739 views later, who cares if he has or has nor decided? A lot of people who are undecided are viewing this post!

I personally don't think Marcum has the premier flasher yet- in fact, imo- Hummingbird has smoked the competition by making their boat depth finder units portable. .. I mean seriously! I own two 798 side/down imagining units- both are internal gps units, one is hd....I literally can fish any mark I made on open water! Accurate to spitting distance -all in one universal unit...

I also have a 696 as a backup- was clearanced at $300...perfect for the terrova.

I had the fl28...way over priced but has it's place with someone else. Not judging at all! But why would you want to search all around the circle for suspended fish when humminbird has history on the screen -you can literally see the pattern that triggers fish! Repeat it.

Hummingbird also has split screen zoom.

Just remember -you need to set the startup menu to ice mode, side and bottom scan will be disabled. .. You aren't moving HOPEFULLY anyways, so-non issue. Remember to set it back for soft water again!


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

Get a LX7 and convert it to LX9 heres how also some comparison about the 2 models.




http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/showthread.php?t=154215


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a lot of work to make a flasher and camera work...

All I'm saying is that I take my humminbird out of the boat and put it in my carrying case- power up- switch to ice mode one time and done.

I already have a camera, no need to get a camera/flasher combo for a lot more $...

Who wants to stare at a glorified clock trying to see a mark? If that seems legit to you- by all means, buy it! But humminbird does have a digital flasher screen too! And customer service is great.

Also- never have had interference issues. ... any more than 2 vexilars and someone is getting false readings....


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

Another great brand is Fenixlight, they are light weight and they do offer a good contender with LX9.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Are we talking flashlights or underwater sonars/cameras?

If you want cheap great lights? I like my SecurityIng lights with rechargeable batteries.... the 1600 lumens one is NOT 1600 but- it's cheap and awesome. Less than $20.


----------

